# 2000 altima front dash speaker



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

2000 Altima front dash speaker 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a 2000 Altima with a distorted sounding front dash speaker dr side, is there a way of replacing it with removing the whole dash, and where could I get a replacement?


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

double post


----------

